
Show HN: Conotify.org – Stop the spread of Covid-19 by notifying your contacts - pyduan
https://www.conotify.org/
======
pyduan
Hi, founder of Bayes Impact here (the tech nonprofit behind Conotify.org). We
built Conotify.org to help fight the spread of Covid-19.

To do this we took a different approach than the automated contact tracing
apps relying on GPS or Bluetooth, which require a large adoption from the
general population to work. Instead, we noticed that many of our friends
around us who had (or had symptoms of) Covid often did not notify those they
met during their infectious period.

This was because they either didn't know this was important, did not know the
precise dates of said infectious period, or sometimes just because writing
such a message can be a bit touchy, which adds too much social friction to the
process.

So to address this we built a simple solution, which doesn't require any fancy
tech: we simply took the questionnaire used by human contact tracers and put
it in a user-friendly, digital format. We then help people remember (Turbotax-
style) who they crossed paths with, and suggest pre-written messages they can
send in one click.

We launched this in France back in May when lockdown ended there, and were
able to generate hundreds of alerts, so we made an international version. Let
me know if you have any questions or feedback!

~~~
coucou
Good job! Nice explanation and visualization to guide user. Doesn't want to be
a party pooper here, but what prevents people from pranking others?

